# FreeBSD 12.2, Lighttpd and Php-fpm do not work



## bsaidus (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello.
I've installed Lighttpd (lighttpd/1.4.59 ) and php (PHP 7.4.20) on FreeBSD ( 12.2-RELEASE-p8 i386 ),
I've did configuration as php will function as fast cgi .
Simply It do not want to work.
Here is the configuration files


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2021)

Did you start php-fpm? `sysrc php_fpm_enable="YES"` and `service php-fpm start`


```
"socket" => "/var/run/lighttpd/sockets/php-fpm.sock"
```

www.conf

```
;listen = 127.0.0.1:9000
listen = /var/run/lighttpd/sockets/php-fpm.sock
```
Ok, does /var/run/lighttpd/sockets/ exist and is www able to write there?


----------



## bsaidus (Jul 30, 2021)

Thank you  SirDice for feedback.
I successfully installed php as a cgi not FastCGI.
In this moment It is sufficiant for me.
I'm working on creating a web interface to manage a FreeBSD services ( like squid,... ) for a home web filter.
Actually I experiment the problem of regenerating a new
`/usr/local/etc/squid/squid.conf # (new one )`
since the `lighttpd` is started as www:www ( not root ).
So, if you have any idea, please help.

Thank you


----------



## bsaidus (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi,
lighttpd is runnig as root by commenting.

```
#server.username            = "www"
#server.groupname           = "www"
```
thanks


----------

